# Xorg doesn't go back correctly to console when closed on FreeBSD 9.0



## gabrielmarchi (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi all,

IÂ´m running 9.0-RELEASE on my laptop, everything works fine, except when I try go back to console I get a black screen.

dmesg: http://pastebin.com/U45duS5n
xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/qERavJs0
Xorg.0.log: http://pastebin.com/143m0gWB
pciconf: http://pastebin.com/ZfQ6daGC

Thanks in advance.
Gabriel Marchi


----------

